# el pez por la boca muere



## pincopalle

Hay una expresion similar en italiano? La expresion hace alusion a la situacion en la cual decimos algo que se nos vuelve en contra, que tiene un efecto negativo, al hablar por asi decirlo nos perjudicamos (como véis no soy muy bueno para explicar la expresion, espero no obstante que me entendais)


----------



## irene.acler

O sea, que alguien habla más de la cuenta sin tener en cuenta que lo que dice le podría traer problemas.
Igual se podría traducir por: parlare più del dovuto, parlare troppo, pero no son expresiones tan idiomáticas...uhm, sigo pensando!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Irene:

Una cosa sólo. No es que se use para describir cuando alguien habla más de la cuenta y le puede traer problemas, sino cuando alguien ya ha hablado mas de la cuenta y los problemas ya han aparecido. No soy muy bueno poniendo ejemplo, pero ahí va uno:

- ¿Te acuerdas que XXX fue diciéndole a todo el mundo que se había acostado con la mujer de YYYY? Pues al final YYYY se enteró y le ha dado una paliza.
- Ahh, por la boca muere el pez.

Seguro que alguien te pone un ejemplo mejor.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## 0scar

*Un bel tacere non fu mai scritto*

*En boca cerrada no entran moscas.*


----------



## Azzurra

Hola, creo que con este sentido en italiano se podría utilizar "tirarsi la zappa sui piedi" que es una expresión idiomática. Saludos.


----------



## mariadelmonte

pincopalle said:


> Hay una expresion similar en italiano? La expresion hace alusion a la situacion en la cual decimos algo que se nos vuelve en contra, que tiene un efecto negativo, al hablar por asi decirlo nos perjudicamos (como véis no soy muy bueno para explicar la expresion, espero no obstante que me entendais)





...otro:
il silenzio è d'oro


----------



## 0scar

*La palabra es plata y el silencio es oro.*


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Antpax, por la explicación.


----------



## krolaina

¿No es "por la boca muere el pez"?. Bueno, el orden de los factores tal y tal... en cualquier caso creo que la expresión hace referencia a "hablar más de la cuenta". Y ya que estamos..."el silencio mató al gato". Esta me encanta.


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> ¿No es "por la boca muere el pez"?. Bueno, el orden de los factores tal y tal... en cualquier caso creo que la expresión hace referencia a "hablar más de la cuenta". Y ya que estamos..."*el silencio mató al gato"*. Esta me encanta.


 
¿el silencio o la curiosidad?


----------



## krolaina

Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, ¡la curiosidad!


----------



## Baldaz84

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Azzurra: en italiano se usa muy frecuentemente la expresión idiomática "tirarsi la zappa sui piedi".
Ejemplos:
Si è tirato la zappa sui piedi.
Stai attento a non tirarti la zappa sui piedi. etc.


----------



## Angel.Aura

0scar said:


> *En boca cerrada no entran moscas.*


Ho trovato pure la versione italiana:
_In bocca chiusa non entrano mosche._
Oppure, altra possibilità:
_Una testa savia ha la bocca chiusa_.


----------



## Neuromante

Angel.Aura said:


> Ho trovato pure la versione italiana:
> _In bocca chiusa non entrano mosche._
> Oppure, altra possibilità:
> _Una testa savia ha la bocca chiusa_.


 Io, su un vecchio dizzionario italiano-fiorentino trovai questo detto con un significato alquanto diverso. Correspondente al nostro  "Niñó que no llora no mama" C`é era anche la spiegazione.


----------



## Juri

Puede ser que tenemos un pez glotòn,tragòn. In esto caso es decir:
Ne uccide piu' la gola che la spada.



Risus quoque vita est.


----------



## marcoborghi

"Si è tirato la zappa sui piedi" lo traduciría más bien por "se tiró piedras sobre su propio tejado", pero en ciertas ocasiones podría servir para "por la boca muere el pez". Todavía no he encontrado la traducción que me convenza. Como dice Irene... yo utilizaría: parlare più del dovuto, aunque no sea una expresión idiomática.
Baci.


----------



## pincopalle

estoy de acuerdo con marcoborghi en que "el pez por la boca muere" indica la situacion en la cual se ha dicho una palabra de mas y que termina volviendose en nuestra contra. Un ejemplo tipico seria en el trabajo: quién sabe hacer presentaciones en Powerpoint? Si contesto "YO!" y luego lo que sigue es: "perfecto, entonces tendras que hacerme tres presentaciones para mañana antes de las 12:00". 
Creo que en este caso "parlare più del dovuto" es lo que mas se acerca... No se puede decir algo "la parola sbagliata" o "la parola in troppo" (o di troppo, nunca sé usar bien las preposiciones). Mas adelante me animaré a escribir en mi italiano rudimentario.

Disculpen la falta de acentos, pero soy bastante reciente en el forum y no descubri la forma de hacerlos!
Y sobre todo gracias por las propuestas!


----------



## Azzurra

Mi è venuto in mente che c'è un'espressione molto usata quando si dice qualcosa di cui ci si pente immediatamente che è "perdere l'occasione per stare zitto", ma credo si riferisca nello specifico a quando si commette una gaffe...


----------



## pincopalle

Grazie Azzurra, penso che l'espressione che tu stai proponendo s'adatta anche al contesto di cui parlo io.

Grazie a tutti e sopratutto grazie per corregermi. Per me è particolarmente difficile scrivere in italiano perché... mi vergogno un po' del fatto che ho la cittadinanza italiana e parlo l'italiano molto male... pazienza...


----------



## rachele

E "Chi si loda s'imbroda" può avere qualcosa a che vedere? Si utilizza quando qualcuno nel tentativo di fare bella figura parlando bene di se stesso si da la zappa sui piedi! Ovvero ottiene lo scopo contrario.


----------



## pincopalle

rachele said:


> E "Chi si loda s'imbroda" può avere qualcosa a che vedere? Si utilizza quando qualcuno nel tentativo di fare bella figura parlando bene di se stesso si da la zappa sui piedi! Ovvero ottiene lo scopo contrario.


 
Ciao, grazie per avere risposto al mio quesito. Penso però, che quello che tu stai proponendo non sia 100% adatto. In spagnolo, "el pez por la boca muere" si utilizza quando qualcuno parla di troppo è finisce per daneggiarsi perché ha detto qualcosa con cui si tradisce (perché appunto c'è qualcosa che questa persona ha fatto che può essere utilizzata in contro di lei). Scusami se la spiegazione non è molto chiara, il mio italiano purtroppo non è abbastanza buono per esprimere l'idea centrale, ma sono sicuro che la fantasia ce l'hai.
Saluti


----------



## rachele

pincopalle said:


> Ciao, grazie per avere risposto al mio quesito. Penso però, che quello che tu stai proponendo non sia 100% adatto. In spagnolo, "el pez por la boca muere" si utilizza quando qualcuno parla di troppo è finisce per daneggiarsi perché ha detto qualcosa con cui si tradisce (perché appunto c'è qualcosa che questa persona ha fatto che può essere utilizzata in contro di lei). Scusami se la spiegazione non è molto chiara, il mio italiano purtroppo non è abbastanza buono per esprimere l'idea centrale, ma sono sicuro che la fantasia ce l'hai.
> Saluti


 
Sí, tienes razón, es más apropiado "darsi la zappa sui piedi". Ciao


----------

